# Hurstfields Livery Walton on the hill



## friesian76 (20 May 2014)

Hi can anyone give me an idea if this yard is good or......  It seems to be only yard i can find that offers assisted diy can't find any others.  I don't know the area well and not sure if its worth me going to take a look. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wingedhorse99 (29 December 2014)

friesian76 said:



			Hi can anyone give me an idea if this yard is good or......  It seems to be only yard i can find that offers assisted diy can't find any others.  I don't know the area well and not sure if its worth me going to take a look. Thanks in advance.
		
Click to expand...

Bump.


----------



## NinjaPony (29 December 2014)

Used to be on livery very near there and when I was there it didn't have the best reputation...


----------



## Mike007 (29 December 2014)

NinjaPony said:



			Used to be on livery very near there and when I was there it didn't have the best reputation...
		
Click to expand...

Agreed ,but the horses there always seem well cared for and happy.


----------



## wingedhorse99 (30 December 2014)

Mike007 said:



			Agreed ,but the horses there always seem well cared for and happy.
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone know if it has changed hands or was that ages ago?

And whether the mixed reputation is recent or old? 

I am familar that it used to have a pretty mixed reputation and be rather run down. I thought it had been done up?


----------



## Mike007 (31 December 2014)

My horse is the most precious part of my life and I keep him at Hurstfields. The place is a bit crazy at times but the welfare of the horses is always paramount. I hope I am not speaking out of turn but YO and Yo s husband are not exactly people persons.If however you are a Horse dog cat zebra giraffe etc etc then you have landed in heaven.


----------



## wingedhorse99 (2 January 2015)

Thanks Mike007


----------

